# Egg substitute in cream?



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, I'm baking a chocolate layers cake, the recipe for filling cream is:


* 200 gr dark chocolate
* 2 eggs
* 400 gr sugar
* 200 gr margarine
* 2 cups of cherry brandy (I may replace with cherry juice for a non alcoholic substitute)


The problem is that the filling is added after the cake is baked (so it would have raw eggs). what can I replace the 2 eggs with?


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

That doesn't sound like a cream filling. What do the directions say to do to make the filling?


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 17, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]
> 
> That doesn't sound like a cream filling. What do the directions say to do to make the filling?




step1: grating chocolate
step2: mixing margarine and sugar. adding eggs one by one, grated chocolate and then the brandy. mixing until smooth.
step 3: adding it between the cake's layers (which are already baked) and on its sides.


So what should i replace the eggs with?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2020)

I haven't tried this, so it's a guess, but maybe heavy cream would work. It has fat and water, like eggs. You might need a thickener, like flour or tapioca, to make it spreadable.

Like I said, just a guess. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 17, 2020)

I would use either pasteurized eggs if they are available in GB, or liquid egg, which is also pasteurized. Liquid egg equivalent would be ¼ cup per egg.


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 17, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't tried this, so it's a guess, but maybe heavy cream would work. It has fat and water, like eggs. You might need a thickener, like flour or tapioca, to make it spreadable.
> 
> Like I said, just a guess. Hope this gives you some ideas.




how much of each would equal 2 eggs? how many grams of heavy cream/flour do you think I should replace the eggs with?


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 17, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I would use either pasteurized eggs if they are available in GB, or liquid egg, which is also pasteurized. Liquid egg equivalent would be ¼ cup per egg.




Unfortunately where I live pasteurized eggs are not available, any other ideas?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry but even my imagination cannot  wrap itself around that as a filling for a baked cake.  

2 cups of cherry brandy? that's an awful lot of liquid.

What is melting the chocolate, surely not just the beating/blending with the other ingredients.

Perhaps it is done over a 'bain marie'?  The eggs must be heated/cooked to thicken those ingredients.

Something is missing from your directions.


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 18, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry but even my imagination cannot  wrap itself around that as a filling for a baked cake.
> 
> 2 cups of cherry brandy? that's an awful lot of liquid.
> 
> ...




The book I'm using has many errors/flaws, most of it's recopies need some kind of improvisation.
Do you think a 150gr of heavy cream (instead of the eggs) would do the job?
As for the liquid I'm thinking about putting 1 cup instead of 2.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2020)

I agree with Dragnlaw. I'm sure that "cream" should be heated (gently and cautiously), and as she suggests, over a bain marie or possibly in a microwave oven. If it isn't heated, it won't thicken. If it isn't heated the chocolate will be little chunks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2020)

rmwgkjymk said:


> *The book I'm using has many errors/flaws, most of it's recopies need some kind of improvisation.*
> Do you think a 150gr of heavy cream (instead of the eggs) would do the job?
> As for the liquid I'm thinking about putting 1 cup instead of 2.




Why are you still using this book?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 18, 2020)

You have "hit the nail on the head" saying there are many improvisations to be made. 

I don't think cream will help by very much.  Stick to the two eggs. 

mix you choc. sugar and liquor to dissolve the sugar.  Heat over low.  Stir to melt choc. and sugar.  
Beat eggs well.  
Add a small amount of hot liquid to the eggs mixing all the time.  
Return this mixture to the choc./sugar/etc mixing all the time to prevent the eggs from scrambled cook.  
keep stirring over low heat until mixture thickens 
       mixture may thicken more as it cools. 

at that point, when cool and thickened, I would beat it to be able to spread more evenly.  Think it depends on how it looks and what you feel is right. 

I think that is really a cream custard.  All of the above - I'm just guessing at, I have no idea really  without seeing the recipe as written and being able to make some guesses.  
You could start out with trying the first one with cherry juice so as not to ruin expensive liquor! 

Good luck and be sure to let us know your choice and end results!

I also concur with Andy - research other recipes and use this book only for ideas to find elsewhere.


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 18, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Why are you still using this book?




It's for the kid, he insisted on the specific cakes in this books (which look good).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2020)

rmwgkjymk said:


> It's for the kid, he insisted on the specific cakes in this books (which look good).


This seems like a good time for the kid to learn when to stop doing something that isn't working and change course to find something that does. There must be other books or websites where these cakes can be found. You also don't want to waste ingredients because the directions either don't work or aren't detailed enough.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 18, 2020)

rmwgkjymk said:


> Unfortunately where I live pasteurized eggs are not available, any other ideas?



I believe I mentioned liquid eggs? Here is a liquid egg product available in Great Britain and it is made with pasteurized eggs.







Or check the British Egg Products Association (BEPA) website for other brands.


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 18, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I believe I mentioned liquid eggs? Here is a liquid egg product available in Great Britain and it is made with pasteurized eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't find liquid pasteurized  also.


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks for your help everyone, especially you GotGarlic (for suggesting cream),

I ended up replacing the 2 eggs with 250gr of heavy cream. and replacing the 2 cups of cherry brandy with 1 cup of cherry juice.


And it worked at the end.


NOTE: I posted the solution in case anyone else had a similar problem


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 18, 2020)

rmwgkjymk said:


> It's for the kid, he insisted on the specific cakes in this books (which look good).



lol  maybe he likes the sound of all the booze!  How old is he?


----------



## rmwgkjymk (Jun 18, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> lol  maybe he likes the sound of all the booze!  How old is he?




Never mind, as stated in my previous post things worked out. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 19, 2020)

rmwgkjymk said:


> Never mind, as stated in my previous post things worked out. Thanks anyhow.



Wow...  sorry, somehow I missed your post.  Good for you! Glad it worked out!  

Now you'll probably have a lot of people (self included) wanting to know the recipe and a possible picture?  I think cherries has to be one of my favourite flavours.


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Jun 22, 2020)

Oh, I've just saw this thread. 

Some time ago I've found out a way to replace eggs and it's called Aquafaba, it's a method that vegans use (I'm not vegan but I found this recipe interesting): aquafaba is the liquid that's in the canned chickpeas, instead of throwing it away as you often do (including me), just keep it aside, whip it as you would with egg whites and then add it to the recipe you're making.

I also tried to make mayonnaise with aquafaba and it came out great!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 22, 2020)

How very interesting *PinchOf*.  Definitely will have to try that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2020)

For future reference, you can pasteurize your own eggs.  This video - https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+how+to+pateurize+eggs+at+home&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS893US893&oq=youtube+how+to+pateurize+eggs+at+home&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.15797j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_dtXwXpvYNcyxtQbQ45fYCg29 explains the process.  Then you can use the eggs for making mayonaise, or in the recipe you had, or to make any number of recipes that call for raw egg.  Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2020)

Does someone have a link to a reliable source that tells how long eggs have to be held at 140°F to be pasteurized? I know that pasteurization depends on the right combination of time and temperature.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 22, 2020)

I think it is about 3 minutes


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2020)

"Can you pasteurize eggs at home? 

"The equipment that pasteurizes eggs is not available for home use. There is a very fine line to cooking them long enough to kill bacteria without cooking the contents of the egg." 

https://blogs.extension.iastate.edu/answerline/2016/03/17/egg-safety-2/


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 22, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> "Can you pasteurize eggs at home?
> 
> "The equipment that pasteurizes eggs is not available for home use. There is a very fine line to cooking them long enough to kill bacteria without cooking the contents of the egg."
> 
> https://blogs.extension.iastate.edu/answerline/2016/03/17/egg-safety-2/



haven't read that blog *GG*, but I would think you are correct.  Does the blog cover using a sous vide?  Could that be possible?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2020)

This site gives a great description of pasteurization, what it, how it is achieved. Different types of meat and fish can take different amounts of time at the same temperature. They do talk about sous vide being an ideal method for keeping meat at a temperature for hours, as that allows lower temps to be safe. I think the differences are because of different amounts of fat and differences in density. They discuss safe ways to red meat that is medium rare, rather than well done. They also talk about raw eggs and recommend purchasing pasteurized eggs. There are also links to the USDA info.

https://amazingribs.com/technique-and-science/more-cooking-science/safe-serving-temperatures


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> haven't read that blog *GG*, but I would think you are correct.  Does the blog cover using a sous vide?  Could that be possible?


Do you mean the entire blog, or just the one post? I haven't read the entire thing, so I don't know if they cover sous vide in another post. This is from a Cooperative Extension office based on USDA information. I don't know if sous vide would work for this purpose.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 23, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you mean the entire blog, or just the one post?  ....



should have been more clear - I meant the one post.

Comment on sous-vide was just to give food for thought to those interested.  

Personally I do not have any interest in buying, making or using pasteurized eggs.  Of course I use eggs, but I do not have recipes (or at least none that I can think of at the moment) that use raw eggs in the finish.  I have no small children at home, nor do I have a compromised health issue that would warrant the use of them.


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, I think you can do the same also with tinned beans, but I prefer with chickpeas


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 23, 2020)

MyPinchofItaly said:


> Yep, I think you can do the same also with tinned beans, but I prefer with chickpeas



LOL...  don't think I would use liquid from Red Kidney Beans...  might give a funny colour.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2020)

Im still trying to process any recipe of any kind calling for 2 cups of brandy ...


----------

